# Canoe Trailer



## dire wolf (Dec 2, 2009)

Not sure if this is the best forum, but...

I'm interested in a canoe trailer for my bike. Does anyone have experience modding an existing trailer for a canoe? DIY plans?

Experience with an actual canoe trailer like this one:
Bicycle Trailer for Towing Canoes

Thanks!


----------



## BATRG3 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm in the same boat (no pun intended). Never thought of an arrangement like that, but looks promising. Seems to be the most lightweight and compact solution, which would otherwise be difficult if you had to have a trailer over half the length of your boat, and then have to transport both.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

If money is an issue, I think a similar design could easily be home-made; I actually toyed with making a similar design to the one in the link. Start by making the flatsy from Community Bike Cart Design minus the tongue, though if you keep it in your design, it adds versatility. Then create a strap-on (or even better, a bolt-on if you are willing & able to drill your gunwales) tongue that attaches to your seat post.


----------



## dire wolf (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks foto the flatsy looks promising! I don't know how to weld, but might know a few folks who do. Hopefully I can salvage some wheels from the dump.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

I have seen frame mounted rakes for surfboards. Maybe you could modify something similar. How long is the canoe?


----------



## asval (May 25, 2011)

If you have a pipe bender and buy some cheap conduit you could make a custom one that molds perfectly around the canoe for added stability.

There's also PVC for a lighter design
Easy Kayak Trailer/Cart


----------



## dire wolf (Dec 2, 2009)

The PVC design looks pretty simple. Although I'm not too sure about cutting out the cradle.

It's 16' long, Yogii, don't think the rake would make it.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Mod an already existing design imo. Something like this:

Allen Sports AST2 Steel 2-Child Bicycle Trailer: Bikes & Riding Toys : Walmart.com

Remove the tongue and devise a method (hose clamps?) to attache the tongue to the trailer.


----------

